# Easy Mods to Make on a Pyraminx?



## Zoggy_Cuber (Aug 18, 2017)

I haven't done _any _modding whatsoever, but I have an old pyraminx that I would like to mod. I may turn it into a tetraminx, but first I was wondering if there were any other beginner-level type mods that I may be able to try.

Thanks!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 18, 2017)

Florian?


----------

